
How To Write fanfiction: 10 ficwriting rules - pavelegorkin
https://readandwrite.today/essay/10-ficwriting-rules.html
======
billyjobob
This article is full of grammatical mistakes. I know usually we should focus
on the content and not the presentation but it’s difficult to take seriously
advice on writing from someone who isn’t a good writer.

To address the content, I think the rule to never delete what you have written
is terrible advice. Some of the best authors throw away everything and rewrite
from scratch multiple times before publishing.

